# Acerage question?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Been looking to buy some land.So far all the land in the 20 acre range isn't fit for hunting.But am seeing more of the 5 to 6 acre places.I've not seen them yet and am wondering if 5-6 acres is big enough to hunt on,what do you think?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

alot depends on location.is the land in the country,close to city limits,or in the s/e part of the state?have you walked any of the land that your looking at to purchase to see if there are tracks on them?5-6 acres is plenty of ground if there is food,cover,water availible and not alot of pressure or predators.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree, &#8220;it depends&#8221; is the only good answer. It can be plenty, or not nearly enough. Just depends on the surroundings. One thing for sure though, it doesn&#8217;t give many options. However, with the right 5-6 acres you don&#8217;t need many options.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

As i said,i have not seen any of the places yet.there in the country.I've gotton a better idea of what 5-6 acres look like.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A few points on this, first my buddy lives on 5.5 acres, has a nice mix of lush woods, open area and a creek running through it, a fair amount of deer sign there, but the real problem is the whole area is full of 1-5+ acre lots and while he dosnt hunt, everyone around him does and year round he is running folks off his property who obviously do not know where there property starts and end as well as multiple times folks just came on the property looking for there deer they had shot earlier. No one has ever asked him for permission and all his neighbors just assume its ok and they are always someone putting a stand up in his property, he has found at least 3 I think in the last 5-7 years, he leaves notes and they seem to disapeer quickly. All within sight of his house. I opt for more acreage myself if you have the opportunity to proceed. Again, look for ridges, valleys IE game highways, water source, etc. Getting into an area with bigger parcels will help as it wont be so full of weekend warriors on opening day and it would be more peaceful and give you more options to move a stand around if plan A doesnt work. Just my .02 since I dont hunt but also have 12 acres so I am familliar with the issues that come with owning acerage.

Salmonid


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

look out in the Shawnee area should be able to find 20+ ac. for 25/30 thousand with maybe a cabin with the possibility to hunt a lot of public if wanted. Wayne Nat. or Shawnee state forest... only an hour from u... good luck

I agree with Salmonid


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Well put Salmonid. I would beware of property sold by the Brewner Land Co. I only say that because they buy larger parcels of land and sell it off in +/-5 ac parcels with the idea that it will be good for hunting. There could be 8 others with similar parcels in the same area. 5 ac is not very much to hunt. If you are bowhunting, consider a well hit deer can run a few hundred yards depending on conditions. Depending on where you are hunting on the property, it would be pretty likely it will end up on a neighboring property. There may be concern of trespassers as well if there are many similar sized lots in the area. There will also be the issue of hunting pressure in the area. Ideally the property would border a large farm or large wooded tract that is owned by one individual. Even then, you could have issues with large hunting parties hunting nearby. Good luck in your search. We were looking for property about 8 years ago. Found a property bordering railroad tracks, which helped isolate it somewhat from other hunters. Maybe give circumstances like that some consideration.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

At times my backyard would be plenty, we have deer coming to visit a lot lately ....I would hold out for the acres you want though....it took me a little over a year to find something close to what I wanted....still wish it was a few more acres though....but the cabin on it sealed the deal for me....and I guess 33 is enough....it sure seemed big enough for me till I got the atv path cut and now it seems small....thought about seeing if the neighbors wanted to sell the 10 acres beside me.....that would help and it seems the deer hang out there like they use to on mine....I guess I have pushed them off doing so much in the woods every now and then


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> A few points on this, first my buddy lives on 5.5 acres, has a nice mix of lush woods, open area and a creek running through it, a fair amount of deer sign there, but the real problem is the whole area is full of 1-5+ acre lots and while he dosnt hunt, everyone around him does and year round he is running folks off his property who obviously do not know where there property starts and end as well as multiple times folks just came on the property looking for there deer they had shot earlier. No one has ever asked him for permission and all his neighbors just assume its ok and they are always someone putting a stand up in his property, he has found at least 3 I think in the last 5-7 years, he leaves notes and they seem to disapeer quickly. All within sight of his house. I opt for more acreage myself if you have the opportunity to proceed. Again, look for ridges, valleys IE game highways, water source, etc. Getting into an area with bigger parcels will help as it wont be so full of weekend warriors on opening day and it would be more peaceful and give you more options to move a stand around if plan A doesnt work. Just my .02 since I dont hunt but also have 12 acres so I am familliar with the issues that come with owning acerage.
> 
> Salmonid


Thats just the way it goes...I own 35 acres that borders 5 acre lots on two sides with homes on them, these homeowners will shoot deer off of there back decks, right on the property line. Then the deer end up on our property with a arrow thru them or have been shot, I found 3 dead deer this year. Our property is posted, and sometimes you have to be a real a** h***, because after the trespassing starts its hard to stop. We plant 4 acre food plots and do deer mangagement, tSame thing goes with 4 wheelers, parents buy junior a new 4 wheeler for Christmas with no place to ride.......


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Good tip on the track thing,did not know that was done and will watch for that,thanks.Plus i'm holding off till i can find better.


----------

